
What new feature would you be willing to pay for? - subpixel
Is there paid software you use, personally or professionally, that lacks a feature you need so badly that you&#x27;d be happy to pay more to get it?
======
diehunde
\- I would pay for a decent tool than lets me read articles and posts on my
kindle. I've tried and paid for a few and they all suck.

\- I would also pay more to those coding challenge platforms such as leetcode
or codewars to allow to code and submit from a local editor such as vscode.

~~~
vijoh
if you don't mind, would you pls share the names of the tools you tried for
reading articles and posting on kindle?

~~~
diehunde
I don't remember most of them. This one is the latest I tried:
[https://p2k.co/](https://p2k.co/) , sends your pocket bookmarks to your
kindle

------
SimplePotato
I'm paying for Cloud Storage and I'm also willing to pay more for more Cloud
Storage :)

------
imabot
DasKeyboards do not have French layout.

